# Fort Stewart managed hunt



## NastyBruises11B (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey guys
Me and a buddy got drawn for the managed hog hunt this month. Anybody been on one? how successful are they?


----------



## Bobby Linton (Mar 10, 2016)

Never heard of such except for soldiers in restricted areas.  Are you stationed there?


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah, me and my buddy both are


----------



## Bobby Linton (Mar 10, 2016)

I have seen some pics where people had a lot of success.  Good luck and thanks for your service.  I have been in them pretty good lately.  If you strike out, pm me and we can look for some.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Mar 10, 2016)

I go quite often. My favorite spot has seen a lot of out of state traffic lately, so I guess I'll be looking for new spots soon. Pm me any time you wanna go


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Mar 19, 2016)

The managed hunts are great if you get a good guide and stand. That being said it's completely luck of the draw. Some guys sound like they're reacting to contact from one stand and 200m away you won't see a thing all day. The hogs/ deer are used to having people around and guns shooting but it's never directed at them so they aren't really scared of much.


----------



## tracker12 (May 24, 2016)

So how did the controlled hunt go?


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Jun 4, 2016)

I didn't see anything except for a few turkeys. There weren't very many hogs killed at all. Very disappointed


----------

